# ما هى طبيعة عمل مهندس الفلزات بشركات البترول ؟



## alsayedshaban (23 أبريل 2011)

ما هى طبيعة عمل مهندس الفلزات بشركات البترول ؟ ... 

:28: كمهندس بالعمليات؟


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 أبريل 2011)

يوجد العديد من المهام:

1- مهندس لحام (في مراحل الإنشاء للموقع) - welding engineer
2- مهندس جودة (QC) أو (تفتيش هندسي) على اللحامات قبل وأثناء وبعد اللحام - Welding inspection
3- مهندس جودة ( تفتيش هندسي على اللحامات) في عمليات الصيانة (في أثناء عمل الموقع) - Plant inspection
4- مهندس تآكل (في أثناء عمل الموقع) - corrosion engineer
قد يكون هناك المزيد الذي لا أعرفه​


----------



## alsayedshaban (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الافادة ... و لكن اذا كانت الوظيفة هى مهندس (فلزات) بالعمليات بقطاع البترول


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 أبريل 2011)

لا يوجد مسمى عملي يسمى بـ (مهندس فلزات) كما لا يوجد مسمى عملي يسمى بـ (مهندس بترول)

يطلب (مهندس فلزات) ليعمل في قسم ما في القطاع .. ولكن لا يكون هذا هو مسماه داخل القسم 

(مثلا: قد يكون مهندس لحام حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة الفلزات)


----------



## alsayedshaban (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

